# BEAUTIFUL LACE PATTERNS



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm sure lace 'lovers' will enjoy this link

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCategoryCatalog.guest.cfm?Category=lace


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

perlie24 said:


> I'm sure lace 'lovers' will enjoy this link
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCategoryCatalog.guest.cfm?Category=lace


Wow! This is a really great reference website. Thank you so much for the link - I'm definitely adding this one to my favourites!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you...that is a great link.


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

This is great, Thank You!!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! What a great site! THANK YOU for the link!
Virginia


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

perlie24 said:


> I'm sure lace 'lovers' will enjoy this link
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCategoryCatalog.guest.cfm?Category=lace


What an absolutely amazing collection of lace patterns!! If I started now, I'm sure I wouldn't live long enough to try them all!!
I do find lace knitting tricky, particularly when increasing & decreasing but this has inspired me to try a bit harder!!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Fantastic site! Thank you so much for posting it.  :thumbup:


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

I have added it to my favourites as well. So thoughtful of you to take the time to share.
Thank You


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

You are an angel. I am always looking for new lace stitches. Thank you so much.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

love this site i use it all the time.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link!! wow, I wonder if she haas a book with all of these beautiful lace patterns and their written instructions. Would love to buy it!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you for that link, I have book marked for future use.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for this site. I have a love/hate relationship with lace. Love to knit it, hate when I forget a y/o!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks for the link!! wow, I wonder if she haas a book with all of these beautiful lace patterns and their written instructions. Would love to buy it!


download, and print off which one you want to use next. I've bookmarked the site.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am so happy that so many of you appreciated this link. I am definitely addicted to knitting lace and have had a hard time finding ones patterns I really liked. I was so thrilled to find this I just HAD TO share it. I find that doing lace patterns take less time than other patterns and since I am not a fast knitter this certainly helps.


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

What a great site, thank you so much for letting us know.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I love this link for gussying up plain old stockinette with a panel of special stitches. Lovers of cables, and nubby textures, and old, old patterns, and.... will enjoy this link
too!


perlie24 said:


> I'm sure lace 'lovers' will enjoy this link
> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCategoryCatalog.guest.cfm?Category=lace


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Adding to my favorites...thanks so much!


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks - just added to my favorites, too!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice find! Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd love to download all of them! Thanks for the hint.


 SaxonLady said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link!! wow, I wonder if she haas a book with all of these beautiful lace patterns and their written instructions. Would love to buy it!
> ...


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I am using a MacBook Pro. I am unable to download a picture of a specific stitch - any stitch on this site. I can copy the directions and then put them in a table, but also need a pic so I can know if I'm doing things correctly. Can anyone help?


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

goldnote said:


> I am using a MacBook Pro. I am unable to download a picture of a specific stitch - any stitch on this site. I can copy the directions and then put them in a table, but also need a pic so I can know if I'm doing things correctly. Can anyone help?


I am not familiar with the MacBook Pro, but can you 'right click' on the picture and then press 'print picture' as with other computers? The other thing I do sometimes is highlight all the bits I want (including pic) then press 'CTRL C' and next open a new document in 'Word' and press 'CTRL V' and it magically appears! (Some computers have 'copy' and 'paste' on their toolbars.) However, none of this may be relevant to your computer. Good luck working it out. Hopefully someone else will be able to help you more than I can.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for providing that link...it is informative and has many patterns to choose from.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks so much - you made my morning!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the site. I bookmarked it for later reading.I'm sure that I will be using it for future knitting projects.


----------



## flotownwoman (Nov 7, 2011)

Since I am just getting into lace.....this is awesome! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the link. I have tried lace and love it (problem is I also love aran, entrelac and fair isle....not enough free hours to knit as much as I would like!). Will have to try a few of these out.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. What a great site.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

What a wonderful site. Saved it in my links folder but I know I do not have time left to try too many - after all, the life expectancy calculater only gave me another 30 years...


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, i've definitely bookmarked that one!
will come in handy when i ever do decide to tackle that type of knitting


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow! If I had one of those Kindle type things..... This is even better than a book because the index includes the repeat info and everything. Added this one to my favorites, I'll have to spend lots of time there. I have just begun learning to lace knit, and just can't get enough. Many thanks!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for the great site...


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

dynamite link; thanks for the post!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Ohhhh! Thank you! I have been wanting to try making my own pattern for a lace shawl. Great place to get ideas.

knittykitty


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome site, thanks for the link.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I spent so much time on that website yesterday. I cannot wait to start using some of those stitches.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

perlie24 said:


> I'm sure lace 'lovers' will enjoy this link
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCategoryCatalog.guest.cfm?Category=lace


This is an awesome site. I went into the sweater generator and it gives you all the info you need. Thanks for the link.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing what a great site.
Just what I was looking for. I want to make a shawl using one of these unique patterns.

Thanks again
KatM


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

what a great site. Thank you so much. Bookmarked this one.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Great link thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

thankyou sooo much!!


----------

